# Isle of Skye Coffee Shops



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

I had a look back and couldn't find any recent reviews of coffee shops on Skye, so after a few days there I thought I'd report on the good coffee places we found. The shops not mentioned we either didn't visit or were terrible!

The one thing I will say is the one coffee place listed in the old threads as the only good place on Skye is still there, but the staff were unfriendly, the milk wasn't good and the coffee left a foul bitter after taste for around 20mins. Possibly the worse coffee I've had this year! Speaking to one of the friendly 'locals' (English but has run one of the hotels for years) she said she'd heard it had gone downhill and wasn't close to its past form.

So onto the good...

The two that stood out for me were Cafe Lephin in Glendale and Birch in Portree, both use coffee roasted by Birch. Both lovely smooth coffees with very good textured milk.

Coffees from Cafe Lephin are below, produced using a Rancilio Classe 7 two group (one of the slightly older versions).








The coffee at the Isle of Skye Bakery in Portree was also good.

The cafe at Glenbrittle Campsite also had potential, I was very surprised to reach such a remote spot and be met with a two group lever machine. The base coffee was amazing but attempt one had overheated milk with no foam, the second was better but definitely a bad day for the milk side! If they get that right then it would be very good indeed, the lady seemed quite upset it wasn't right so possibly was a just bad day.

Amongst other places tried, one was ok and the other was from a badly setup bean to cup fully automatic machine.

My favourite was probably Cafe Lephin, well worth the drive towards Niest Point just for the coffee.

Oh and we found Cafe 1925 listed with good reviews but Google showed as temp closed, we were staying just down the road and found the place, no names on the building and the place looked like the Marie Celeste. The coffee counter had cups ready, coffee grinder and a two group lever machine looking very lonely 😞


----------

